# I made my own personality quiz based on my color syesthasia



## tanstaafl28

> Teal
> You are hot in cold in emotions and quality's but you because of that your very good at understanding and have good empathy and sometimes your silly and funny Your very accepting other then others not accepting someone else You may be interested in fantasy and you may love wayward plots you also probably very unique and personalize stuff Your very self deprecating sometimes Remember your awesome too! Sometimes maybe a little shy


Could use a bit of editing.


----------



## ika

> Rainbow
> Your probably introverted but still very bubbly You probably enjoy books and possibly learning You are probably very chill You probably very passive Great with controlling mood Remember being a little angry sometimes is okay... Your probably very sweet and cultured You may like art and like english You probably have a interesting style You really go straight for your dreams Your a mix of optimistic, spontaneous and planned Your a type who likes many types of things to learn and do


Pretty accurate, not entirely, but I like my result!


----------



## 545769

Sybow said:


> Teal
> You are hot in cold in emotions and quality's but you because of that your very good at understanding and have good empathy and sometimes your silly and funny Your very accepting other then others not accepting someone else You may be interested in fantasy and you may love wayward plots you also probably very unique and personalize stuff Your very self deprecating sometimes Remember your awesome too! Sometimes maybe a little shy
> 
> I am merely interested in my own fantasies. When it comes to movies or whatsoever, I don't.


INFP. I got this response too. And for the most part, I agree with what you said about fantasies. I’m only interested in my own. And if I extremely care about a person, I don’t mind listening to their fantasies. But other than that, I’m meh about it.


----------



## The Dude

Teal
You are hot in cold in emotions and quality's but you because of that your very good at understanding and have good empathy and sometimes your silly and funny Your very accepting other then others not accepting someone else You may be interested in fantasy and you may love wayward plots you also probably very unique and personalize stuff Your very self deprecating sometimes Remember your awesome too! Sometimes maybe a little shy


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I got orange. I feel it describes me pretty well. Thanks for the test!


----------



## Eset

Test is somewhat unbearable to do because all the available answers are answers an INFP would give, so it's unrelatable. Also the bad grammar and spelling was distracting. 










Light blue
You are probably a open person Though you like hanging out with friends you often like to do a lot alone Your very logical You believe labeling is for soup cans You very peaceful You believe logic can be kind You are cool to hangout with and everyone clings to you You probably like fantasy Try to organize your life but if not tha'ts okay! Your probably great at explaining things


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Teal
You are hot in cold in emotions and quality's but you because of that your very good at understanding and have good empathy and sometimes your silly and funny Your very accepting other then others not accepting someone else You may be interested in fantasy and you may love wayward plots you also probably very unique and personalize stuff Your very self deprecating sometimes Remember your awesome too! Sometimes maybe a little shy


----------



## The Majesty

Light blue was my result


----------



## Hitters

Hi! Orange my result. Did you know any other quizzes?
P.S. I found A fresh new way to test your knowledge! - bobbl QUIZ with 200 different categories with over 150 questions. It looks really cool. Who can go ahead with me?


----------

